# Roma VF



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone grown Roma VF over here?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

what on earth is Roma VF???


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> what on earth is Roma VF???


 common strain of tomato known for its shape, taste and resistance to some diseases but needs consistant water or develops black rot. excellent for sauce and sun drying


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

save some for me


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a staple here, grown widely commercially. I had no end of problems with it in the garden though, and don't grow it any more. I now grow cherry toms for salads and coraçao de boi for saucing.


----------

